

Java: Why does this random value have a 25/75 distribution instead of 50/50? - idoco
http://stackoverflow.com/q/27625611/630372

======
ainiriand
This proves that sometimes you need deep understanding of the tools at your
disposal or you risk developing flawed software. See:
[https://github.com/composer/composer/commit/ac676f47f7bbc619...](https://github.com/composer/composer/commit/ac676f47f7bbc619678a29deae097b6b0710b799)

